

The Projects I Launched in 2012 Part 1 - sirwitti
http://martinwittmann.at/content/projects-launched-2012-part-1

======
peekbehind
"I desperately wanted to launch a project I worked on for half a year..."

I empathize with this. I have paused my freelance activity to take the time to
develop my own products on the next 6 months.

I have decided to focus on a single project each week, and to choose to work
on a possibly different project the next week.

How do you choose your projects?

~~~
sirwitti
Thanks peekbehind!

I choose projects I'd like to do sometime by waiting. If it's cool it will pop
into my my again. After this happens serveral times I usually work out more
details.

When it comes to actually _doing_ projects it's a lot diffculter for me. There
may be 2 weeks during which I work mostly on a project and do very little
client work, until something time critical needs to be done, or until I get
out of flow.

So I guess it happends mostly in bursts :)

